# May get a laugh...



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I got this one from a friend of mine - a bit corny, but you might get a chuckle...

Bob Hill and his new wife Betty were vacationing in Europe....as it happens, 
near Transylvania. They were driving in a rental car along a rather deserted 
highway. It was late and raining very hard. Bob could barely see the road in 
front of the car. Suddenly, the car skids out of control! Bob attempts to 
control the car, but to no avail! The car swerves and smashes into a tree.

Moments later, Bob shakes his head to clear the fog. Dazed, he looks over at the passenger seat and sees his wife unconscious, with her head bleeding! Despite the rain and unfamiliar countryside, Bob knows he has to get her medical assistance.

Bob carefully picks his wife up and begins trudging down the road. After a short while, he sees a light. He heads towards the light, which is coming from a large, old house. He approaches the door and knocks.

A minute passes. A small, hunched man opens the door. Bob immediately 
blurts, "Hello, my name is Bob Hill, and this is my wife Betty. We've been in a 
terrible accident, and my wife has been seriously hurt. Can I please use your 
phone?"

"I'm sorry," replied the hunchback, "but we don't have a phone. My master is 
a doctor; come in, and I will get him!"
Bob brings his wife in.

An older man comes down the stairs. "I'm afraid my assistant may have misled you. I am not a medical doctor; I am a scientist. However, it is many miles to the nearest clinic, and I have had a basic medical training. I will see what I can do. Igor, bring them down to the laboratory."

With that, Igor picks up Betty and carries her downstairs, with Bob following 
closely.. Igor places Betty on a table in the lab. Bob collapses from exhaustion and his own injuries, so Igor places Bob on an adjoining table.

After a brief examination, Igor's master looks worried. "Things are serious, 
Igor. Prepare a transfusion." Igor and his master work feverishly, but to no 
avail. Bob and Betty Hill are no more.

The Hills' deaths upset Igor's master greatly. Wearily, he climbs the steps to 
his conservatory, which houses his grand piano. For it is here that he has 
always found solace. He begins to play, and a stirring, almost haunting melody fills the house.

Meanwhile, Igor is still in the lab tidying up. His eyes catch movement, and he 
notices the fingers on Betty's hand twitch, keeping time to the haunting piano music. Stunned, he watches as Bob's arm begins to rise, marking the beat! He is further amazed as Betty and Bob both sit up straight!

Unable to contain himself, he dashes up the stairs to the conservatory.

He bursts in and shouts to his master:

"Master, Master!.....The Hills are alive with the sound of music!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ow, ow, OW!!

Bone to Pick would like that one


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Does anyone make an Alkaseltzer for the brain. I can't believe I read the whole thing. Don't get me wrong, I laughed.. I just can't believe I got sucked in. Good story Otaku


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I read the whole thing, then groaned. I am still groaning.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I _liked_ it! Thanks Gary, I needed a laugh!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hahahaha that was bad but good


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He he... I liked it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang, I didn't see that one coming.  You've got to love bad puns.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought it was funny, thanks


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

That was cute.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

te he he. giggle giggle. I liked it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hehehe - I thought is was good too!


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

You had me as well, Too funny(lol)


----------

